# Looking for a horny male Venusaur (18+ Rpers)



## shetaizettai (Apr 22, 2020)

Anyone who's interested in playing a male Venusaur who is in heat and would like to cross boundaries and penetrate their male trainer? 

Other possible scenarios: 
Macrophilia: A giant venusaur who would like to roll around is trainer inside his mouth like rare candy
Mouth-play: A trainer taking good care of Venusaur's large tongue and gums
Prostitution: A male prostitute who works in a brothel where a Venusaur is tonight's customer


----------



## shetaizettai (Apr 29, 2020)

-


----------



## shetaizettai (Aug 2, 2021)

Bump


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Aug 2, 2021)

Can this be with pokemon x pokemon?


----------



## shetaizettai (Aug 2, 2021)

DDdiamonddog99 said:


> Can this be with pokemon x pokemon?


Which other Pokémon did you have in mind?


----------



## DDdiamonddog99 (Aug 2, 2021)

I was thinking of blastoise


----------

